

Rent-seeking - exit
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rent-seeking

======
jpadvo
I assume this was submitted as a comment on Apple's recent actions with the
app store. I don't think it applies.

> Rent-seeking generally implies the extraction of uncompensated value from
> others without making any contribution to productivity, such as by gaining
> control of land and other pre-existing natural resources, or by imposing
> burdensome regulations or other government decisions that may affect
> consumers or businesses.

Apple isn't trying to extract value from a pre-existing resource or through
government coercion. They're trying to extract value from _something they
built._

I agree that they're being really pushy about it, but they are bringing
something to the table.

~~~
exit
imagine building a fantastic social venue - something like a bar or community
center. now, years after this venue is established as the go-to place for
networking, suddenly mandate that all interactions which lead to a business
relationship imply a 30% profit share in perpetuity for the venue.

once i've downloaded an app from the appstore the relationship is between the
developer and i. both parties have already paid their entrance fee to apples
venue.

artificially requiring that apps make apples subscription api available is
just an underhanded way of creating the illusion that apple is still being
productive.

rent-seek is a perfectly valid characterization of what apple is doing. i
don't care if it passes whatever filters our legal system stipulates. the
definition of rent-seeking does not imply that the activity is illegal.

------
mukyu
The things that first came to mind when reading this were domain name
squatters and scalpers. Do I have the general idea?

